# AppleCare pour l'iPhone 8 SFR ?



## informacyde (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Petite question, si je prends un iPhone chez SFR, je peux y mettre l'Apple ensuite ? Où je dois exclusivement l'acheter chez Apple pour cela ?
Merci


----------



## aurique (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour , 

quelque soit l'endroit où tu achètes ton iPhone; il est éligible à l'applecare.


----------



## informacyde (3 Octobre 2017)

Ok, merci. Je dois l'amener chez Apple une fois reçu, c'est bien ça ?
Merci


----------



## aurique (3 Octobre 2017)

tu peux le faire par téléphone (ça prend une 15-20mn); ils font une série de tests et ensuite valide ta souscription. 

C'est plus simple de le prendre à l'achat du matériel car là il n'y a rien a faire.


----------



## informacyde (3 Octobre 2017)

Parfait, merci de tes réponses.


----------

